# Buying a new Gaming System



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know which computer I should buy..

Eruption X4 Gaming PC - Aria PC

Infinity GTX Gaming PC - Aria PC

I was thinking about getting the Eruption X4 Gaming PC, but should I put in an extra £80 to get Infinity GTX Gaming PC? 

*Eruption X4 Gaming PC*
Specifications:

• FREE CPU Overclocking to 3.20GHz
• AMD Athlon™ II X4 Quad Core 640 Processor
• Palit GeForce GTX 460 768MB GDDR5 Graphics Card
• 4GB Mushkin (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 Silverline - 996768
• 500GB Samsung HD502HJ Spinpoint F3 SATA-II 3.5" Hard Drive
• Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H 760G (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard
• Corsair Builder Series 430CX Power Supply
• Coolermaster Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window
• AMD Offical Stock Cooler
• Sony DVD/RW 24x
• Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
• 1 Years RTB Warranty
• No Operating System

Features:

• 3.20GHz Four Thread CPU
• AMD® 760G / SB710
• 4GB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3
• 500GB SATA II Hard Drive
• DirectX 11 via the installed GeForce GTX 460
• Video Outputs: 2x DVI-I, 1x HDMI v1.4a
• 1024MB GDDR5 GPU Memory
• NVIDIA CUDA™ technology with CUDA C/C++
• DirectCompute 5.0 and OpenCL support
• 3D Vision Surround technology
• NVIDIA CUDA™ Technology
• NVIDIA PhysX™-Ready
• PureVideo HD
• HDCP Capable
• 12x USB 2.0 Ports
• 5x SATA II Ports
• 1x eSATA 3Gb/s
• 1x IEEE 1394 Fire
• Gigabit LAN
• High Definition 7.1 Channel Audio CODEC
• Expasion slots: 1x PCIe x1 Slot & 2x PCI Slot


*Infinity GTX Gaming PC*
Specifications:

• FREE CPU Overclocking to 4.20GHz
• Intel® Core™ i3-540 Processor
• MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone Overclocked Edition 1024MB GDDR5 Graphics Card
• 4GB Mushkin (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 Silverline - 996768
• 1TB Samsung HD103SJ SpinPoint F3 SATA-II 3.5" Hard Drive
• MSI H55M-ED55 Intel H55 (Socket 1156) DDR3 PCI-Express Motherboard
• Corsair Builder Series 500CX 500W PSU
• Xigmatek Asgard ATX Chassis
• Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU Cooler
• Sony DVD/RW 24x
• Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
• 1 Years RTB Warranty
• No Operating System

Features:

• 4.20GHz Dual Thread CPU
• Intel® H55 Chipset
• 4GB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3
• 1000GB SATA II Hard Drive
• DirectX 11 via the installed GeForce GTX 460
• Video Outputs: 2x DVI, 1x Mini-HDMI
• 1024MB GDDR5 GPU Memory
• OpenGL 4.0 Support
• PhysX Enabled
• CUDA Enabled
• 3DVision Surround Technology Support
• 12x USB 2.0 Ports
• 6x SATA II Ports
• 1x eSATA 3Gb/s Ports
• Gigabit LAN
• High Definition 8 Channel Audio CODEC
• Expasion slots: 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot, 1x PCIe x1 Slot & 1x PCI Slot


Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I would not chose either, due to the fact both system are VERY underpowered. 

One has a 430w psu the other a 500w. Minimum and I mean minimum I would like to see a 650w, preferably a 750w or higher.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Corsair Memory TX650W PSU ATX that I can use.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

So can I use that instead of the 430w and 500w?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would take Infinity GTX Gaming PC if I had to choose. If they offer to test the system before sending it out have them do it. If you have a 650W PSU, use that instead but see how the system runs with the installed PSU first.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

Ask to test the system before sending it out? Is there something wrong with it? What should I expect when running their PSU?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The system wont run for very long with those psu's It is just not enough power. 

It is also overstressed even more with the claims of overclocking (which draws more power)

Depending on how old your corsair 650w is, it might be ok.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

2 years old I think. If that's too old, what PSU do you recommend me buying?

Thanks.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yo be honest, I would feel better if this one was running the system
Corsair TX Series 750W ATX2.2 SLI/Crossfire Compliant Power Supply - Aria Technology

Out of the 2 systems I would chose eruption.

Have you considered building it yourself?


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not really good with hardware and don't wanna mess up building it myself =[. Would I get a a Gaming system 10x better with that money? Also, is there reasons to choose Eruption? The other guy is telling me to get Infinity..


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Mainly because of the MSI motherboard. Myself and other tech have seen lots of issues with MSI boards.

What is your budget?


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm, max £500-600? I don't want a overly beasted Gaming system.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Have a look at this one.
Scan 3XS Systems

Throw your psu in that one. Change the gpu to a 5770 and it will be a very capable computer


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I just priced the $800 AMD system (or similar) at Aria.co.uk. It comes to 517.72 (taxes in) without the power supply.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

By the end of the day, I probably might build my own computer. I just need to find a lot of guides on connecting it together. It took me forever to connect the power supply and I'm afraid everything else is going to be the same and you have to bench test the system as well :O. I might just buy all the hardware bit by bit starting from now and eventually build a beast machine.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

shotgn said:


> Yo be honest, I would feel better if this one was running the system
> Corsair TX Series 750W ATX2.2 SLI/Crossfire Compliant Power Supply - Aria Technology
> 
> Out of the 2 systems I would chose eruption.
> ...


So Eruption with 750w PSU okay to get? Nothing wrong with it's motherboard or anything.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

SEightman said:


> By the end of the day, I probably might build my own computer. I just need to find a lot of guides on connecting it together. It took me forever to connect the power supply and I'm afraid everything else is going to be the same and you have to bench test the system as well :O. I might just buy all the hardware bit by bit starting from now and eventually build a beast machine.


its actually not that difficult to build you just have to look up a few things for the most part you just plug stuff in where it fits (not literally) but it doesnt take to much work you just have to get compatible stuff. and about bit by bit thats what i did and its alot of fun


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

SEightman said:


> So Eruption with 750w PSU okay to get? Nothing wrong with it's motherboard or anything.


With a corsiar or seasonic 750w psu the Eruption should be fine


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

+1 for eruption and Corsair TX750w PSU or Seasinic! Msi motherboards are known to have issues.


----------



## SEightman (Jan 28, 2011)

Niiice, thanks for all the help! I'm going to get the Eruption and on the side buy the hardware bit by bit. Then I can sell of Eruption to a friend =].


----------

